

Recursion Is Easy To Understand - wallflower
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/05/recursion-is-easy-to-understand.html

======
noonespecial
Ha! Its easy to understand recursion when you understand recursion!

It would have been funnier if instead of just being a link to itself, it used
a little java to make your history nest, so you could back all of the way back
out of it with the back button.

~~~
J_McQuade
I guess it must be optimising its tail calls...

------
AppleX
lol.. good work!

------
ahoyhere
Ooh, clever.

But unfortunately the hard part of understanding recursion is understanding th
practical reasons why to do it, and where.

